# 31 Rqs On The Way!



## brutecamo (Apr 2, 2008)

Sold the 28 BHS this spring and have a deposit down on a 31 RQS with Marci @ Lakeshore.
We opted for the non "LE" version after hearing about the power awning. In neogiating with Marci were getting the Aluminum Wheels, Fantastic Fan and TV. Also added the Power Jack, 1000lb Equalizer Hitch and the screens (backside of fridge access etc). Debating on the Vent Mates and waiting for more info on the tank flush system they offer. What am I missing? any must haves that I should include at Purchase Time?
Thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

brutecamo said:


> Sold the 28 BHS this spring and have a deposit down on a 31 RQS with Marci @ Lakeshore.
> We opted for the non "LE" version after hearing about the power awning. In neogiating with Marci were getting the Aluminum Wheels, Fantastic Fan and TV. Also added the Power Jack, 1000lb Equalizer Hitch and the screens (backside of fridge access etc). Debating on the Vent Mates and waiting for more info on the tank flush system they offer. What am I missing? any must haves that I should include at Purchase Time?
> Thanks


WELCOME & Congratulations!!!! Sounds like a nice package being put together. I'd absolutely go with a flush system and add covers to all the vents. All other pieces/parts can easily be added after the fact (well - so can the vent covers...but, in my book, they're a 'MUST HAVE") Where are you? When do you pick her up?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I saw CamperAndy post a message on how loud the water pump was. You might consider having them install or you install an accumulator tank.

How about a hitch for the back of the Outback?

also...check out this thread started by CamperLouise....great info for your Outback.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry280215


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

We just got our 31 RQS LE home last Sunday (3/30/08)...Purchased from Marci at Lakeshore (2/4/08).

CamperAndy (my husband) purchased the vent covers while there but noticed after he got on the road that they were not MaxxAir, they seem OK but just in case you have the option to get THE brand.

Have them reinforce the wheel well on the slide side. Andy said that was flapping in the wind on the drive home.

Our tire cover flew off within 30 miles of Lakeshore RV. Not a great design.

We plan on installing an outside shower on the slide side and so he purchased the hardware while there.

You are so lucky to have had the electric awning info before hand. Wish we could go back 2 months in time... We are so unhappy about that one.

I had so much fun transfering our "stuff" from the 28 RSS. And we still have lots of room.

The fantastic fan is wonderful, TV is great and the aluminum wheels look good. That is great that you were able to negotiate these items.

So far we have installed 12 hooks, towel bars, toilet roll holder, key holder, paper towel holder and on and on....

Congratulations on the new 31 RQS! I know you'll love it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm, Camper Andy has an updated signature picture.









Is Camper Louise too busy modding to update the signature?!?!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Hmmm, Camper Andy has an updated signature picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CamperAndy is always one step ahead of me on this web site....

I have to say though, there is still so much I love about my 28 RSS. I guess I'll keep this signature till we sell it...

Do you know how well you see out of the 28 RSS on the awning side? I miss that and my counter space the most...

Oh well, back to the 31 RQS thread....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camper Louise said:


> I miss that and my counter space the most...


Appears Andy has a difficult mod to figure out. How to add more counter space....


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I miss that and my counter space the most...


Appears Andy has a difficult mod to figure out. How to add more counter space....








[/quote]

I would be thrilled for anyone to figure it out for me...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camper Louise said:


> I miss that and my counter space the most...


Appears Andy has a difficult mod to figure out. How to add more counter space....








[/quote]

I would be thrilled for anyone to figure it out for me...

[/quote]

Do they allow triples towing there? That would allow you the lux of the 31 but the counters of the 28. I'm sure your T could tow both.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

When I bought my Outback last year from Lakeshore, they had a limited selection of power jacks with a max of 2500 lbs. Make sure you
ask them what brands/duty they are rated for so you can get the jack you want. You could always buy online and bring it with you if
needed.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I also had them put on the screens for the furnace vents.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Brutecamo and congrats on selecting a great brand of camper!









Looks like you've already gotten some excellent suggestions so the only thing I would add is that you might consider going with the 1200 lb. Equal-i-zer set up. Your tongue weight is only 60 lbs. less than mine and, if I was going to stay with an Equal-i-zer, I'd be upgrading to the 1,200 bars. By the time you add battery, propane and water to the 745 lb. base weight you'll be close to the limit. Guess I'm a believer in having extra capacity. I'm sure others may have an opinion as well.

Regardless, I hope you have a great time in the new OB,

Greg


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

borntorv said:


> Welcome Brutecamo and congrats on selecting a great brand of camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2! I have the 31rqs and went with the 1200# bars after talking to several people.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Welcome and Congrats !!! *








Enjoy your new 31RQS !!


----------



## brutecamo (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow what a response!
So far:
Change Equalizer Hitch to 1200lb
Confirm capacity of Power Jack
Try for the Maxxair Vent covers
Reinforce Wheel Flaring and put Spare cover Inside till we get home!
I installed a Quickie Flush on my 28BHS and it worked great, will do the same on this one. Should I do the Gray tanks as well?
I also have Marci checking into switching out the Dinette for a Table and Chairs. 
Anything to watch for in the PDI?
Unfortunately I will be meeting up with one of the transport drivers halfway, but maybe I can have them double check some of the known problem areas.
Thanks


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Camper Louise said:


> I miss that and my counter space the most...


Appears Andy has a difficult mod to figure out. How to add more counter space....








[/quote]

I would be thrilled for anyone to figure it out for me...
[/quote]
its hard to see, but we purchased a black cutting board and some non slip to solve that problem. we got it at target.
pic


----------



## brutecamo (Apr 2, 2008)

Well we picked up the new rig on the weekend!. Met Dwayne, one of Lakeshore's Delivery Drivers in Minot ND on Friday Night. He walked me through the unit and showed me the features of the hitch setup. Only downfall was that a light was left on in the trailer and the battery was completly dead. Good thing I brought a spare. Here's the list of options we got on the 31RQS: Alum wheels, Fantastic Fan, TV, Slide Awning, Power Tongue Jack, 1200 lb Equalizer Hitch, Roof Vent Covers, Screens for Furnace/HWT vents, Tank Flush. WOW what a rig! Spent Friday night in the WalMart parking lot in Minot and headed towards home Saturday in the worst headwind ever. The Equalizer hitch setup proved itself almost immediatly with the sway control. 22 mpg empty on the way down and 8 mpg on the way home, gotta love the wind! Spent Saturday night in Saskatoon SK playing Guitar Hero in the trailer. Arrived back home in Edmonton, AB Sunday afternoon. The whole transaction went extremely well, two thumbs up to Lakeshore RV and Marci. Now the mods can start!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats and Enjoy!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations and have fun. We have done 2 trips so far and have 4 more planned. Can't wait for memorial day!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer. You're gonna love that 31RQS.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------

